# Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2014)

Überschrift sagts eigentlich:
Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: 
Wer kennt sich aus?

Gibts Boardies aus der Ecke?

Ist da jemand öfter unterwegs?

Welche Tiefen zu welcher Jahreszeit?

Köder, Gewichte??

Geheimtipps?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Wann und von wo genau möchtest du denn raus und was für 'nen Kahn haste unter'm Arsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Auf jeden Fall ein vernünftiges Boot der 6 - 7 m Klasse .

Wäre Glowe ein gut denkbarer Hafen?

Zeitlich wär ich nicht festgelegt.


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Slippe ist ne Zumutung (dafür Kohle zu verlangen#q
aber wenn du nen Zugfahrzeug mit Allrad hast, wird´s gehen.
Nen Bezahl-Parkplatz gibt es jetzt auch direkt am Hafen und die Zufahrt ist jetzt auch OK (nicht mehr am Strand mit Festfahren). Hafenanlage selbst ist auch OK!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

So weit, so gut - und nun :
Dorsche?

Da ich immer ne große Strecke zu fahren hab ans Meer, wäre es schön, wenn man nicht zu weit raus müsste, um Dorsch zu kriegen - drauf gekommen bin ich nämlich, weil man im Wiek wohl ausser bei reinem Ostwind immer rauskann.

Ein nicht unerheblicher Vorteil bei weiter Anreise.

Wenn ich aber zum Dorsch immer weit raus muss, dann kann ich mir das eigentlich auch schenken..

So mal meine Gedankengänge..


----------



## pohlk (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Was heißt weit für dich?

Nach meiner Erfahrung kannst du die "flachen" Bereiche (bis 8m) im Winter eher vergessen. Und das ist ja fast die gesamte Bucht.
Trotzdem verläuft die 11m Linie relativ dicht unter Land, ist mit deinem Boot schnell angefahren.
Das Arkona Riff ist auf jeden Fall eine Versuch wert, hat Tiefen um die 15m und strukturierten Boden.
Was ich dir nicht zwingend empfehlen würde, ist die Ecke vor Glowe Richtung Lohme. Zwar íst der Untergrund hervorragend (tiefes Wasser, Steine etc), aber ich konnte dort in Jahren keinen guten fang verbuchen...

Im Endeffekt wirst du die Fische suchen müssen, es sei denn ein Boardie hat noch DEN TIPP für dich.

Gruß Karsten

PS: Gruß an Burki


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ist doch schon mal was.
DANKE..
Also auch bei etwas mehr Wind Fisch zu fangen - davon ab, wo muss man nicht suchen?

Gerade Glowe Richtung Lohme hat ich mir auf der Seekarte aber eigentlich auch  schon etwas ausgeguckt, auch wegen der (laut Karte) vielen Steine da.


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

PS: Gruß an Burki[/QUOTE]


Gruss zurück Karsten#h und nen guten Rutsch auch an alle

Also wir haben es im Oktober um Arkona herum probiert.
Frühs einige gute Dorschen und dann, wie als hätte jemand einen Schalter um gelegt.... nix mehr#c

Im Mai mit Karsten auch dort, aber nur kleine Dorsche, wenig geradeso-massige.

Sollte hier jemand bessere Stellen kennen, wird er sie wohl kaum öffentlich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*



markisenburki schrieb:


> Sollte hier jemand bessere Stellen kennen, wird er sie wohl kaum öffentlich machen.




Ich nehm auch PNs........
;-)))


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

kannst ja mal posten, wenn brauchbare Tipps per PN bekommen hast|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*



markisenburki schrieb:


> kannst ja mal posten, wenn brauchbare Tipps per PN bekommen hast|supergri




Kommt dann immer drauf an, ob das der Tippgeber erlaubt - sonst schweig ich wie ein Grab ;-)

Davon ab, wenns der Wind zulässt:
Auf der 20m Linie ist man ja fast überall schon in ca. 1 nm Entfernung vom  Ufer.

Und Arkona nach Norden bzw. Ost sinds ja wohl laut Karte auch nur ca 2 - 3 nm bis über 30 m Tiefe.

So dass man eigentlich ja auch die Wahl hätte je nach Jahreszeit mit der Tiefe..

Gibts da eigentlich irgendwelche Naturschutzgebiete, Sperrgebiete etc. oder darf man wenigstens überall rumangeln?


----------



## xxstxr70 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi,
ich kann mal wieder die Geheimniskrämerei nicht verstehen. Das was ich hier poste waren die Ecken wo ich immer ganz gut gefangen habe. Die zeigt dir auf Rügen auch jeder Angelladenbesitzer auf der Karte wenn du bei ihm ein paar Köder gekauft hast.

Im Westen das nennt man xy Ecke. Da fängt man eigentlich immer, auch im Spätsommer. Von da aus Richtung Osten auf der 20m Linie bis NNO vom Kap geht eigentlich auch immer.


Mußt dir halt überlegen von wo aus du starten willst. Wir hatten unser Boot in Wiek. Von da aus sind wir eigentlich mehr zur xy gefahren (näher). Von Glowe aus zum Kap.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Hab mir die Karte abgespeichert, muss die aber löschen, weil wir das direkte Hochladen nicht erlauben, nur verlinken (die ganze Copyrightscheixxe, sorry dafür!!...)..)).

Herzlichen Dank dafür mal aber auf jeden Fall!!!

Hatte mir das westlich auch angeguckt, das geht ja aber nur wieder bei entsprechend (weniger) Wind.

Ich kenn das z. B. aus dem kleinen Belt, dass gerade oft auch gute Dorsche eigentlich recht flach stehen (ausser im tiefen Winter).

Wie sieht das denn da aus? also so zwischen 4 und 8 m?


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Dann fährst du am besten von Schaprode.
Super Hafen, super Slippe und ne Penne gibt es dort auch meist günstiger (z.B. bei Güssow)
Wiek gibt es wohl keine Slippe und ausserdem nimmt sich das bis zum XY nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Aber habt ihr da nicht auch meist Westwind?
Da muss man dann  wieder mehr Ausfalltage kalkulieren, weils da vom Westen offen ist, oder?


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Tja, das Wetter sollte schon passen.
Ich habs ja net sooo weit und fahre halt dann, wenn das Wetter/Wind passt.
Ist mir Schaprode aber wert, auch wenn es weiter bis zum Dorsch und Co. ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Das ist aber mein Problem:
900km ...

Deswegen kam ich ja auf Tromper Wiek...

Denn lieber 3 Tage raus mit (vielleicht) weniger Fisch als 3 Tage gar nicht oder nur einmal in 3 Tagen mit vielleicht ganz ohne Fisch dann......


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

kann ich verstehen, aber wenn der Wind zu stark aus Westen bläst, haste im Tromper Wieck auch keine grosse Freude, ausser du fischt vom Ufer:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ich kenn die Ecke ja net, deswegen frag ich ja - von Westen hat man doch Landschutz? 
Da müsst ich ja noch lange rauskönnen, wenn von Schaprode dann schon gar nix mehr gehen würde, oder?

Und im Gegensatz zu den vorigen Jahren war ja letztes Jahr auch relativ viel Ostwind - da hätt ich in Glove natürlich dann auch die A...karte gezogen.

Mir gehts ja um normal abschätzbare Verhältnisse - bei Ausnahmen biste immer der Fisch, statt dass Du ihn fängst ;-)).


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ich bin ja auch net der Glowe-Experte und kann nur auf einige Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.
Wenn du vom Glower Hafen direkt auf´s Arkonariff steuerst,wirst du auch bei Westwind 5-6 Bf viel Spass haben
Ausser du fährst weiter unter Land, ist aber nen ganz schöner Bogen, den du dann fahren musst
Der Ostwind ist nen ganz anderes Thema, da bleibt man lieber im Hafen, auch westlich von Rügen sehr unangenehm


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Da wär ja dann mein Plan eher Richtung Lohme gewesen..


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Da musst du aber in Glowe slippen 
*und Achtung!*
Du musst gut Zufuss sein, den die Treppen vom Hafen in die Zilivisation haben es verdammt in sich
Der Hafen selbst, ist seh idyllisch#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ist das echt so schlimm da??

;-(((


----------



## xxstxr70 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Noch mal ein Gedanke. Wenn Du von Schaprode aus startest, hast du noch den Vorteil bei schlecht Wetter draußen, nach Breege auszuweichen auf Hecht, oder runter in den Strelasund auf Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ja - aber die fang ich ja auch bei uns - Dorsch weniger ;-)

Trotzdem natürlich danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

für mich jedenfalls ein Kriterium...
runter ist nicht schlimm, aber rauf ... das machst du keine 2x nacheinander
und wenn du noch Gerödel dabei hast und noch ein paar Fischchen in der Kiste ... holla die Waldfee


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Gebts zu:
Das ist der beste Platz von ganz Rügen und ihr wollt mich da nur weghalten.....

;-)))))))

Prall hört sich das jedenfalls auch nicht an..


----------



## burki62 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

sch... ertappt
schau halt selbst!!!
Für die Fittnes ist Lohme jedenfalls eine gute Adresse
und wie gesagt, zu Wasser musst du in Glowe oder Sassnitz soll wohl auch gehn


----------



## plattfisch56 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Wir fahren jedes Jahr2.mal nach Glowe und zwar 1000km einfach.
 Im April auf Lachs,und im Herbst auf Dorsch.
 Dieses Jahr hatten wir genug Lachs,und sind dann auf Dorsch.Haben vorm Kap sehr gut gefangen 45-60cm.
 Im Oktober wieder 6.Tg hoch und zu viert.am Tg.ca 3-4 Dorsche.sind dann auf den Bodden ausgewichen .
 Haben das in ca.20 Jahren nicht erlebt,aber es ist alles das erste mal.
 Wenn Du mal Lust hast Thomas kannst Dich ja mal melden.
 Kannst ja nicht so weit weg sein von uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Heilbronn..


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Lachs


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

nö, will Dorsch..


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

boot schon voll?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

So Leute, ich möcht mich auch mal bedanken sowohl für die Tipps hier im Threads wie auch die Mails, PNs und Telefonate.

Da kommt doch unterm Strich ne Menge an Tipps zusammen und an Vorschlägen.

Danke dafür euch allen!!


----------



## pohlk (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Schreibst uns noch einen kleinen Bericht wenn du zurück bist?
Wollen doch alle wissen, ob was ging


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Na logo, aber erst muss ich mal hinkommen ;-)

Zeitlich geplant hab ich noch nix, wollte mich da mal zuerst informieren.

Und momentan geh ich nicht mal ausm Haus (erst morgen wieder, weil dann das Bier ausgeht).
Dreckwinterwetter...........


----------



## Hohensinn (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Arkona Riff, Tromper Wiek, Glowe, Lohme auf Dorsch: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Ein paar Bayern gibt's anscheinend die sich den Weg in den Norden annehmen!
Hab selber habe 980km! Ich starte von glowe aus immer, ist man schnell am fisch! 
Bis jetzt hauptsächlich auf lachs im frühjahr! Rein auf Dorsch bin ich im herbst bis jetzt bei fehmann gewesen! Ab 4bft schaukelt es auch vor glowe!


----------

